# Beautiful brown skinned ladies, what eye  colors make your dark brown eyes pop?



## maple_us (Oct 14, 2008)

I am an NC 43, dark brown eyes and hair. I have been trying hard to figure out eyeshadow colors that will make my eyes pop without much like. What do you beautiful ladies of specktra recommend.


----------



## IvyTrini (Oct 14, 2008)

Personally I like navy blues and purples.  Pair with either silvers or bronze/gold colours.  
Great colours to try: Deep Truth, Satellite Dreams, Odd Couple.  These colours don't have to be super dark or smoky, but they look great!!!

I have a skin colour just like my profile picture.


----------



## *Star Violet* (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree, purples always go well with brown eyes.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 14, 2008)

I was going to say blues as well.  I just discovered it this past weekend.  I tried to create a smoky look with carbon and the NYX eye pencil in pots and pans and it turned into this dark blue on my lid.  Wasn't exactly the look I was going for, but I got tons of compliments on it.


----------



## alehoney (Oct 14, 2008)

i like using burgundy-cranberry colors like them more than purples they really make my eyes pop. ( I'm an NC 40-42)


----------



## prettysecrets (Oct 14, 2008)

White e/s!

Sounds crazy but with the right crease color(s) white eyeshadow on the lid is HOT,to me anyway


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 14, 2008)

Everythang! LOL

Seriously.

But my favorites are purples [Top Hat, Parfait Amour, Smoke Signals], greens [Bitter, Humid,], golds [Amber Lights, Honey Lust, Woodwinked, Blonde's Gold], oranges [Orange, Coppering, Brash].


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 14, 2008)

Definitely blues, navys, blue-greys, and most coll toned colours.  Purples look great too and then maybe greens.

The Spiced Choc quad is AMAZING and taught me that those kinda colours look stunning too, esp the coppery/burgundy shades.


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 14, 2008)

yes purples, I love stars and rockets or lavender sky with smoke signals or entrmauve- beautiful color in crease. I like phloof in tear duct area and lower lashline makes eyes soft and beautiful! Clear sky blue is divine. If you have beauty burst I love that as a crease color.


----------



## amber_j (Oct 14, 2008)

Agree with all the above. I'm NC50 and go for purples, greens, golds/coppers/bronzes, and blues when I want a standout look.


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree with the burgundy side of purples...

I read in Rae Morris' makeup book that mahogany is the only color that is both a warm and a cool color, so I think that would look great no matter what type of brown eye you have (or any other eye color for that matter)

I also like dirty greens, blues/teals, and coppery colors. Or just a neutral brown shadow like texture or saddle on the lids and then kohl-rimmed lash line with blackest black. For me, my eyes pop.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Oct 14, 2008)

I LOVE greens... I'm NC45... I usually wear neutrals during the week though.... today I used tete a tint on the lid, embark & brown script in the crease, and ricepaper as a highlight.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 14, 2008)

My eyes aren't dark brown..But they are brown, I am NC45..and I love, love Greens..For some reason greens and bronzey browns make my eyes pop IMO


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My eyes aren't dark brown..But they are brown, I am NC45..and I love, love Greens..For some reason greens and bronzey browns make my eyes pop IMO_

 

Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## divineflygirl (Oct 14, 2008)

_Violets, purples and greens..Bronze colors work well on me too. Coopering is lovely as well.

I've been using Team Violets from the Suite Array collection and the compliments just roll in. Everyone kept saying that the color made my brown eyes pop!_


----------



## nunu (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm nc43 and i think that we (and all WoC) can rock any colours. But my fave's are purples, blues, greens and golds.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_I LOVE greens... I'm NC45... I usually wear neutrals during the week though.... today I used tete a tint on the lid, embark & brown script in the crease, and ricepaper as a highlight._

 
You've just described my staple everyday look (when I have time in the morning to apply shadow). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVE greens. For some reason I'm instantly drawn to them...especially olive greens, deep forest greens and emerald greens. I also love pinks, purples and taupe/browns/neutrals. I haven't been a fan of blues so much


----------



## makeba (Oct 15, 2008)

i love deep blues, deep purples, golds and golden brown colors.
deep truth is my favorite blue
top hat is an awesome color
humid is beautiful and the only color green that doesnt make me look like a booger!!


----------



## saj20052006 (Oct 15, 2008)

Purples, Greens, Blues, Golds


----------



## Lovey99 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am NW47 --- I love purples and pinks (fuschias and bright pinks).


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 15, 2008)

Baby, you can wear whatever you like, Ah said, you can wear whatever you like, yea!!

Yea I'm corny...

I'm NC45-50. Dark blue, green, silver, purple grey and black. They make the brown pop way out! Just the dark tones tho, do that for me.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_ You've just described my staple everyday look (when I have time in the morning to apply shadow). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 I definitely understand that! I have to get up earlier just to get it done. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_I LOVE greens. For some reason I'm instantly drawn to them...especially olive greens, deep forest greens and emerald greens. I also love pinks, purples and taupe/browns/neutrals. I haven't been a fan of blues so much_

 
 Try the blues.. you will like them! Just have to find the right ones. I'm new to MAC so I don't have blues yet... I'm still building my first neutral palette since I wear them most often.


----------



## bama_beauty (Oct 16, 2008)

any shade of purple does the trick for me. i also loooooove wearing golds.


----------



## goldensunsetfl (Oct 17, 2008)

I think that any shade would look pretty on our skintone. I'm a NW45 girl and I use practically any shadow color from either the 120, 88 shimmer, or ben nye lumiere palettes.  The colors I mostly use are oranges, grays, pinks, and reds.


----------



## safi (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm an NC44 (thats me in my avatar) My brown eyes are extremely dark...I often have people ask me if they're black...I find that blues, greens, purples, gold/bronze, and black of course, brings the brown in them out the most.  

I agree with a few others that Deep Truth and Humid are very good colors for bringing out brown eyes...


----------



## vmb8706 (Oct 18, 2008)

cranberry,spiced chocolate quad


----------



## Distinque (Oct 18, 2008)

Any color actually. I'm a NC43 and I hardly do neutrals and browns. I love my bright colors...I get the most compliments using blues, purples and greens though


----------



## L281173 (Oct 18, 2008)

Personally, I am a lover of bright colors.  I am an NC 50 with brown eyes.  I love colors such as purple, yellow, teal, turquoise, bronze, blues, orange, red, silver, golds, and of course greens (bright vibrant ones such as lime greens) for the eyes.  I do not like pastels such as soft pinks, blues, greens.  The pastel colors have a tendency of making me look washed out.


----------



## Ebonyone (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bama_beauty* 

 
_any shade of purple does the trick for me. i also loooooove wearing golds._

 
I so agree. I haven't met a purple that hasn't worked for me. 
But I'm finding that brown skin can rock most color families. I love the gold/copper/bronzes as well as greens and oranges. Blue was a color I was always afraid of, but I love teals.


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Team Violets ~ love this!


----------



## dominichulinda (Nov 2, 2008)

shroom all over my lid w/ a matte brown in the crease (i changed from "omega to handwritten" and everything in between) my brown eyes pop!!


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 2, 2008)

another vote for purples! I love to jazz u a neutral eye with purple mascara!  Stars & Rockets E/S and electrolady liquid last liner are good too!


----------



## MsMaryMAC (Nov 2, 2008)

purples make brown eyes pop.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 2, 2008)

NC50 and I love Belle Azure, Electric Eel, Stars n Rockets, Swimming, Steamy, Humid, Clarity, Plum Dressing, NYX Purple ( the deepest purple ever!) So basically anything bright! I wear all black clothing all the time just so I can wear bright e/s and not look ridiculously colorful.


----------



## carandru (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_NC50 and I love Belle Azure, Electric Eel, Stars n Rockets, Swimming, Steamy, Humid, Clarity, Plum Dressing, NYX Purple ( the deepest purple ever!) So basically anything bright! I wear all black clothing all the time just so I can wear bright e/s and not look ridiculously colorful._

 








  I second that entire list! I love anything bright.


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_NC50 and I love Belle Azure, Electric Eel, Stars n Rockets, Swimming, Steamy, Humid, Clarity, Plum Dressing, NYX Purple ( the deepest purple ever!) So basically anything bright! I wear all black clothing all the time just so I can wear bright e/s and not look ridiculously colorful._

 
I do too! I usually wear all basic colors just so I CAN wear my favorite bright colors. I LOVE PINKS & BLUES.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am still afraid of Yellow eye shadows though. ha ha


----------



## kaloresxcierre (Nov 6, 2008)

adding a gold or silver to my inner corners always seems to do the trick =]


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 6, 2008)

Any color really.  I love greens and purples.  Today I did a juxt, swimming, freshwater and deep truth.  Talk about POP! Looked great.  As long as I can get it to layer, I will do it.  I have just been playing around with colors.


----------



## Prototype83 (Nov 6, 2008)

Purples and greens!!!!!


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 6, 2008)

i love any color but esp purple greens and blue!!!!! I'm an NW45


----------

